# Team Store/Customer Store



## aagraphx (Jan 27, 2015)

I get about 10 times a year that I have a customer that now wants me to set up a team type of store for them. The biggest stumbling block is places like inksoft want that high initial fee and then high monthly fee for something that I would use once a month. Looking for a place I can just setup a page (I know basic web programming) and have it active for a set time. I can send the customer a link and they can have their people order and pay. I really thought this would be something easy but so many of the companies that have this capability have such high fees it is not worth it for the 10 I might lose a year. Thanks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We go the other way. We will set up at their first event and take orders and then do a monthly or twice monthly order cycle. We will normally give 5% of sales to the group for doing this. If they want to do all the work and take orders we will develop order forms and let them take the orders and submit a single order with a single payment each month or every 2 weeks and give them up to 15% back. Better than a website for us because we hand out business cards and pick up more work.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

for a local school spirit-wear contract i setup a simple wordpress with woo sub-domain
bought a special domain name just for them, they order right from their own site (stripe, but you can use paypal and/or others)
only costs me ~$12/year for the domain name (subdomain was free with my regular site)


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We use opencart setup in a subdomain for each client. Paypal or Braintree for credit card processing.


----------



## Full Armor (Dec 28, 2019)

This has become a substantial revenue stream for us. We use Order My Gear and have been pleased with the platform and cost.


----------



## aagraphx (Jan 27, 2015)

Full Armor said:


> This has become a substantial revenue stream for us. We use Order My Gear and have been pleased with the platform and cost.


That would be viable if I thought it would be more prevalent with customers. Hard to deal with that 2K setup for just a handful of orders a year.


----------



## aagraphx (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks I might look into this option. I just find it hard to believe there isn't a company that for like $40-50 a month will allow you to setup pages quick and easy. I know there was one about 5 years ago unfortunately they went out of business.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

a simple wordpress with woocommerce will take a couple of hours to setup, which is easy, and it is free,
assuming you have a webhost and a free subdomain kicking around

you can trial it on your home desktop here, 
and if you like it, simply upload to a live site (most webhosts have softaculous which makes installing a breeze)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

> I get about 10 times a year that I have a customer that now wants me to set up a team type of store for them. The biggest stumbling block is places like inksoft want that high initial fee and then high monthly fee for something that I would use once a month. Looking for a place I can just setup a page (I know basic web programming) and have it active for a set time. I can send the customer a link and they can have their people order and pay. I really thought this would be something easy but so many of the companies that have this capability have such high fees it is not worth it for the 10 I might lose a year. Thanks.


Many standard shopping carts, like Shopify, allow you to create 'collections'. You may just be able to create fan sites from within your own website. yourwebsite/fanpagename


----------



## Mistyblu (Oct 21, 2007)

I have set up a couple of FREE team/club online stores with ecwid.com
Free - you only pay for any transaction payments if you use paypal, square or whichever payment service you choose. If you delivery them personally to the team/club then no fees are paid. Your store will be limited to 10 products, but you can have a few options within your products.


----------



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

If you buy items from Sanmar (a wholesaler) - you can setup custom websites that carry their catalog and it comes with Paypal. I've setup several company sited - not too hard once you get used to it. The downside is you have to use their url and add on the name of the company or school.


----------

